# Best Food For Red Devil



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently got an 8" 18 month old male Red Devil. What would be the best pellet food for this fish. I've had him for 4 days. I've been feeding him Tetra-Cichlid Cichlid Sticks. He eats them but the sticks are so messy. Any Advice???

Thanks!

Van


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

New Life Spectrum. I believe they have medium and large fish formulas.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok...thank You.

Van


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

ZeroSystem said:


> New Life Spectrum. I believe they have medium and large fish formulas.


Yep NLS but the bigger the fish the bigger the mess they make when they eat. I feed my RD's every 2 to 3 days to cut down on the mess in the filters. They also will grab smaller feeder fish when I feed my catfish and will eat the catfish's sinking pellets.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I was wondering how many times a day to feed him. I think I will follow that schedule and either feed him once a day or once every 2 days. I have noticed he does eat some of the real small sinking pellets my other fish eat. One thing I did notice that seems kinda strange is that he likes to eat when the tank light is off. He's very shy. When the light is on he stays in his big log and protects it. Other than protecting his log he hasn't bothered any other fish. But I know that will probably change with time. Guess it's time to upgrade from my 55 gallon to something over 100 gallon.

Thanks again for all the advice.

Van


----------

